# roses



## arboromega (Sep 9, 2004)

all this rain has drowned my roses, they have totaly defoliated, but there is still some green inside the stem. should i cut them back now or are the gone. any opinions. for the record i have a cosistent history of being a terrible rose gardener.


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey
Don't tell the guy's but Roses are one of my fav's!:blush: 
I wouldn't do anything right now
Let them run the course this season and get as much photosynthisis they can.
Roses in general like tons of sun and well drained soil!
Good luck
Later
John


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh I forgot!
Roses get lot's of fungal issues like Black spot and Powdery Mildue in rainy years or over watered situations.
Gather up all the leaves so the fungis will be less next year!
Later
John


----------



## arboromega (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks john. ill try it. i like roses as well. do i cut em back to the ground and mulch over em this winter?


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey
Don't cut them down till the spring!
Mound them up and wait to see how much die back you have in the spring and cut them to that point. That way you might have way more buds to start off the spring right!
Later
John


----------

